
Show HN: Make My Drive Fun – plan a road trip with funky places along the way - qrv3w
https://makemydrive.fun/
======
stankal
Congrats on shipping! I really like this and would use it since we take road
trips often with the family. Couple of suggestions: 1) Add the name of the
funky place and a link to it in directions header. Instead of just saying
"from Ocala Florida" say "from Ocala Florida to Tony's Artistic Taxidermy and
Museum" and link to it. I know it's in the map, but scanning the list is
easier than browsing the map 2) Add ability to remove/add places and customize
the list. I think it's a great way to discover places along the way

~~~
qrv3w
Thanks for the tips! I think improving the list would be good, I like your
suggestion. Adding/removing places would be very cool too, I hope to add that.

------
bernardhalas
Cool idea with a design matching the purpose of the website (from my
perspective).

Any chance to expand this to other continents as well? What's blocking you
from including Europe for example?

I did a test search (New York, NY to Montreal, Canada) and I got a pop-up
asking me to spread the knowledge on social network if I like the site - at
this point in time it's too soon to ask for that, consider moving that to a
later stage of the workflow.

Perhaps you could consider limiting the suggestions to random ~30 results no
matter the length of the trip as to me it looks like that currently the longer
the journey, the more suggestions you give.

Other than that, I became strongly interested as this type of travelling we
prefer. I'd love to learn about the news on the progress, would it be possible
to sign-up for a newsletter?

If you want feedback from more people, you can try
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(disclaimer: I am associated with it).

------
qrv3w
This was a fun weekend project that I made because I will soon be moving and
wanted to find some cool places to stop. Here's an example of the output (SF
to LV):
[https://makemydrive.fun/directions/HipHummingbird](https://makemydrive.fun/directions/HipHummingbird).

In case anyone is curious about how it works the source is available [1]. It
is written in Go and it relies heavily on the amazing Open Source Routing
Machine backend [2]. Would love any feedback on improvements on the design or
code.

[1]:
[https://github.com/schollz/makemydrivefun](https://github.com/schollz/makemydrivefun)

[2]: [https://github.com/Project-OSRM/osrm-
backend](https://github.com/Project-OSRM/osrm-backend)

